# Death Knights Wanted



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a recruitment forum for 10 other people.(not including me) Based On CSM

To recruit you must state:

Name
Role(e.g-assassin/heavy weapon specialist)
Home world(if applicable)
Age
Mark of chaos
Equipment(armour,weapons)
Psychic Powers(If Sorcerer)
History
What he/she is like
Combat Doctrine(close combat/Ranged combat)

First three will become my honour guard and get special equipment(Daemon Weapons & Stronger Armour).
For Honour Guard=1 sorcerers
1 Knights
1 Assassin


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

My One

Name-Luthier
Role-Supreme Commander(Death Knight)
HomeWorld-Hitredi III
Age-1000
Mark of Chaos-Khorne
Equipment-Terminator armour(Heavier Armour than normal Terminators),Daemon Sword,BoltGun,melta bombs.
Psychic Powers-None
History-Luthier was once part of the Ultramarines legion and broke of when Horus got killed and Started building a new army to have revenge on the imperium.When his army is created he will start a war on Terra and kill the Emperor.
Personality-Hates Imperium,Likes Killing and Murdering and likes to Torture his captives.
Combat Doctrine-Close Combat


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

20 people is quite a lot to handle, you sure that you would not like to lower the number? I would have joined but I am part of to many RPs right now, but good luck! :victory:


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Palidorius Thorin
Role: Vinicare Assassin
Home world: Unknown
Age: 73
Mark of chaos: None
Equipment: Sniper, pistol, smoke grenades, sword
Psychic Powers: none
History: Born assassin, was sent to kill Lither, but just before he was about to fire he listened to the mans speak and let him live and joined his forces.
Personality: Very calm, never gets bored
Combat Doctrine: Long range and CQB



Ok, I joined, but I wont join any others before killing myself in one!


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Name: Karis
Role: Knight
Age: 212
Home world: Caliban
Mark of chaos none
Equipment: power armour, power sword, shield
Psychic Powers: none
History: A fallen Dark Angel, Karus escaped into the eye of terror with the others. After decades of wandering he came to join the death knights.
What he is like: Quick to anger and come to violence but devoted to the chaos gods and the commander.
Combat Doctrine: close combat

I agree 20 does seem like a lot of people.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

You both are in my honour guard.1 left till honour guard is complete.And thanks for joining


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

8 Places remaining


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you think we can do when we get more people.Any Ideas?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Name: atra erus
Role: chaos sorcerer 
Home world: unknown
Age:unknown
Mark of chaos: none
Equipment: power amour power staff 
Psychic Powers: atra can summon daemons of all four powers
History: atra at one point just appeared out of the with Maelstrom with unpainted power armour he quickly joined a war band only to make off with their spaceship and valuable items he continued traveling from world to world gathering riches and special items to never be seen again by any persons of course this is very secret so almost nobody knows about him
What he/she is like: atra is a silent figure without any companions always plotting and scheming to gather new artifacts for his unknown purpose 
Combat Doctrine: atra likes to wait and scheme other people or daemons into doing his bidding


what is the purpose of the warband and


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

_link_carsten_ said:


> What do you think we can do when we get more people.Any Ideas?


Maybe the conquest of a planet.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Honour Guard is Complete


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

another alias said:


> Maybe the conquest of a planet.


I agree which one? A made up one or a Actual one


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

7 spaces remaining


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

_link_carsten_ said:


> What do you think we can do when we get more people.Any Ideas?


This is your rp in general the gm is expected to have a story and the other charactors obviously react to the twist and turns of the story

My personal advice on a) attracting more people and b) being a success as a GM is to 

1) Read the stickies at the top of the rp forum, written by the moderator of the forum (darkreever, who knows what he is talking about) and are an excellent and informatitive read

2) Think your own storyline through in detail, know where its going and what is going to occur before placing a recruitment thread. Standard practice is to place a brief overview of aforementioned story line in the recruitment thread. I wouldn't join this rp right now quite simply because there is no story line shown and no detail beyond what your looking for, this doesnt sit well with me personally as i like to have a vague idea of what is going to occur in the rp prior to creating a charactor. 

Plus par needing a knight a sorceror and an assassin i have no idea what this is. is this a small warband marauding through the galaxy, a small subset of the black legion during the wars on armageddon. Generally it could be anything hence there is no way for me to add any nuance to my charactor.

Just my advice and good luck


EDIT As for the story line, going after a planet, real or made up doesnt matter, i would advise thinking of (plus a few examples)

Reason for being there: Resource rich, vital hub of the imperium or has some bounty, geneseed or a relic, possible rumours of something, or your just CSM marauding the galaxy

What is already there: An eldar shrine, relic of a lost chapter, world under the protection of an astartes chapter

Imperial/ xenos defenses?

Why your squad and not another has been sent?

How will they achieve this goal in the end?

I think that pretty much covers the overall of the story line, honstly im not bitching just trying to help


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

It was so i could adapt a storyline around an idea


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Also, this is not a chat room; there is absolutely no reason for you to multi-post single lines one after another within a fifteen minute span. You have an edit button, and though GM's are given leniency in regards to multi-posting its so they can make announcements and updates, and generally useful information, in recruitment/OOC threads.


As daethbringer pointed out, beyond a number of players and a character template, you give no idea of what this RP is about in any way, it even seems as though you don't have any story or plot at all, and that is something you as the GM should have before even creating a recruitment thread. (The story or plot does not have to be 100% complete, but you should at least have a good idea of what is going to be happening and what the characters will be doing.)


Might I suggest that if you do not already have a plot or story, or some idea of what your doing, to read through the stickies and seek out help from one of the more veteran members of roleplay threads? They have experience, all as those who have or currently are playing in RP's and many who have been the GM's of their own.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Karium
Role: black apostle 
Age: 1264
Homeworld: unknown
Mark of Chaos: Tzeentch
Equipment: Artificer armour, jump pack, crozius arcanum, that has had the top changed in for an icon of tzeentch that glows with a warp born flame and a lightning claw that glows with the same flame
Psychic powers: Has the ability to slow time around him and his squad (warp time)
History: Once a chaplain for the Ultramarines, Karium turned to Chaos after seeing his entire squad turned to dust by a Lord of Change who offered him life if he turned to the treacherous ways of chaos, after turning Karium swiftly discovered that he was suited well to the ways of tzeentch.
What he is like: Very calm in the face of adversity, Karium is very slow to enrage and wishes only to purge the Imperium of which he once was and watch the hands of Chaos slay the False Emperor. 
Combat Doctrine: close combat


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you all ready for the first adventure


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

When ever you're ready.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay then.
So we want to Conquer the Imperial Bastion on planet Herdui IV because there is valuable equipment there.The down side is that it is crawling with Imperial Guard. So do you want to go the long but stealthy route in or just start firing with your weapons at the enemy.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to need a bit more than that to work with.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok then.
The longer way has less guards but more security cameras.
The short way has lots more guards but no security cameras.It also leads to the artefact we are trying to find


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps you should consider the fluff and other things when doing this _link_carsten_. I mean you seem to have a Black Apostle, a Vindicare assassin, a Fallen, a sorcerer, and your own character. Between your character and the Black Apostle, surely you must have at least two ships, yours being the leader of a warband (who'd need a ship to get around) and the Black Apostle being someone who has command of an entire host of Word Bearers. (Word Bearers being the only traitor marines out there to have dark apostles after all.)


Why waste time going some conventional way? You should have landers, drop pods/dreadclaws, thunderhawks, or stormbirds that would allow you to make an unexpected strike on an enemy after having dealt with whatever ships they have in space and any planet to space defenses they might have.


This honestly just screams no effort and no thought to me, no offense to you _link_carsten_ but giving things a lot more thought and effort can goa long way.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

okay then i will restart it.

we are all in one space ship apart from the black apostle and the word bearers as they are in another ship. You want to capture an imperial bastion because inside it lies the wings of sanguinus. you want them and you want to take it by force so you go in drop pods and land quite far away from bastion and the outside of it is littered in Blood Angels tanks. 

Do you use the assassins sniperifle to spark some chaos first or just run at the tanks with your dreadnoughts and start spilling blood all over the ground.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok... one thing... 

The Wings of Sanquinus? Would not the BA be protecting them, cus wouldnt they be holy relics to the BAs? Just Imperial Guard?

I am just a bit confused, but ok...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

no offencse but im not going on with this it looks how do i say it not profesionel 
enough


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Daenyathos Eregoth
Role:heavy weapons
Home world: megendrad
Age: 879
Mark of chaos: tzeentch
Equipment: multi-mela, bolt pistol,combat knife, frag + krak grenades
History:formerly of the salamaders space marine chapter but when fighting against the iron warriors he turned on his brothers destroying a land raider and those inside it with his multi-melta. The deamon primarch perturabo wecomed him into the ranks of his havocs as the iws really needed some multi-melta. His close ranged shot is uncannily accurate but he couldnt hit a battle barge from long range with a sniper rifle. He has always been tempted to worship Tzeentch but his former squad members were of khorne worship so he decided against it. However scince joining the death knights he has turned from undived into a tzeentch loving mad man.
What: He is tall even for a dark astares and his right arm has started to mutate so his multi melta in part of his arms. he wears blue mk 6 power armour with silver and gold patterns all over.
Combat Doctrine: close ranged fire support 

hope this is ok.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok your in Warsmith7752


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Arent sanguinis wing on baal with the rest of his body (attatched) in an enclosed tomb


----------

